# My collection after 1.5 yrs



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I haven't been buying a whole lot, but after about a year and a half of getting into cigars somewhat seriously (for me at least), this is just some shots of my current collection as it sits now. (yep, I was bored and just wanted to snap some shots :evil: )

Reddish box top right in wineador is Perdomo Lot 23. Brown box on bottom left of wineador is Esteban Carreras Habanos Toro Maduro. Cohibas loose are Siglos II's and IV's. Bundles in wrap in middle of wineador are just some cheap-o NC factory 2nds, mostly Alec Bradleys. Montecristo 10pk in wineador are #4s, Partagas in wineador are D4's, Monte's in wineador are petit edmundo.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

jealous of the overwhelming assortment of cc's you have. very nice


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Love the MC No.2's


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice quality collection you have there!!!


----------



## 71r (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy mackerel--- Look at all those CC's .I'm just scrounging around to find one of those bad boys. Must be nice to live in a land that sells cubans


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice, Looks like you are full speed down the slope.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice, i like the last pic. A box in a box


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice looking stash there mate.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking stash man. I have the same Humidor as you do, the one with the MC No.2's. Awesome Humi!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice collection


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dang! Quite the "collection". Very, very nice -


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks nice, and you are smoking what you like....ENJOY !


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Like the others - i am in amazement of your CC collection! Wow - that and you have some beautiful humidors. Very nice setup!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice CC collection. We've been smoking for about the same amount of time. I've got you beat in quantity, but you've got me killed in terms of quality.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

The Monte 2s look great!


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Danfish98 said:


> Very nice CC collection. *We've been smoking for about the same amount of time.* I've got you beat in quantity, but you've got me killed in terms of quality.


I've been smoking since 2005 and my mini-fridgeador never got like that! And, currently, my 110 count desktop looks nothing like that. You guys are rocking and rolling.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome Collection, Ive been thinking about adding more CC's to my collection but my lack of experience with CC's has me nervous to drop that kind of money.


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice collection. I love the#2's as well. They must sell 1000's of them.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

71r said:


> Holy mackerel--- Look at all those CC's .I'm just scrounging around to find one of those bad boys. Must be nice to live in a land that sells cubans


It's nice to live in a land that sells Cubans, but it's terrible to live in a land with possibly the highest tobacco taxes in the world  But.. It's nice to have BOUGHT all the Cubans... in Cuba.  Can't complain about $180 for a box of MC #2s or $142 for a box of Partagas D4's 



bob-o said:


> Nice, Looks like you are full speed down the slope.


Yah.... I made sure the wineador model I got is stackable  I fully see myself having 3 or 4 of them stacked on top in a black tower layout.



TGOD said:


> Nice, i like the last pic. A box in a box


That's my prison for bad cigars. Those 2 boxes came back from Cuba (bought by a friend) and had small patches of mold. It wiped off easy, but I keep them UN-humidified in that box, and take 1-2 out as needed for pre-humidification in my other humi.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

kdmckin said:


> Awesome Collection, Ive been thinking about adding more CC's to my collection but my lack of experience with CC's has me nervous to drop that kind of money.


Find someone going down to Cuba. My first cigar purchase ever was up here (Canada) buying some Cubans, just to have in my collection. After paying $20-30 per stick, I said that was enough. The rest were all bought in Cuba. If you find someone going down, just offer them an extra 50 bucks to bring back a couple boxes. Make sure they get the receipt, and make sure they get the person at the LCDH to open the box up for them and make sure there's no mold.



jazie said:


> Very nice collection. I love the#2's as well. They must sell 1000's of them.


I do believe either the MC #2 or is it the MC #4, is the world's top selling cigar. Both are great smokes. I find the #4's ONCE in awhile to be tight on the draw, but I find that happens more often with thinner-gauged cigars in general.


----------

